# Aftereffects Tutorial



## therealsuperior (28. November 2003)

Hi,

ich habe dieses Tutorial ein paar Mal durchgespielt, aber ich bekomme es 
einfach nicht hin. Kann es mir vielleicht jemand ganz genau erklären? Oder so 
etwas ähnliches zeigen?


http://www.creativecow.net/articles/polevoy_george/flowing_title/index.html

Gruß
Superior


----------

